# good GPU for my config



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

Dear Friends,

i am looking for a great GPU for my config as:

Pro    AMD 1055T
Mobo M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Corsair 2 GB * 4 (8 GB Memory)
corsair 450 PSU
22" LCD AOC Monitor  (will upgrade in future with 3D LCD approx 40")
500 GB * 3 HDD

please suggest a Good GPU in budget is max 20000/- which support CF and 3D (must)

as if i bough ATI then i can have CF in future as supported by Mobo.
but if i have NVidia then i cannot SLI as not supported by Mobo

requirement, in future (next 3 year) approx all game has to be play.

my other work on this computer is gaming, gaming and only gaming.

i have searched 6950 and 6850. price diff is approx 8000/- but will this price worth...

2 GB Card prefered

Thanks
Bhupesh


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Well amd 3d is not feasible right now and there's no supported hardware (3d monitor) for it. Nvidia is the only way to go if 3d is a requirement.

For a 20k amd card, you have to upgrade your existing psu as well which i think is a vx 450. *Go for corsair tx-850v2 @ 6.8k.*

For the card, i suggest *MSI 6950 Twin Frozr III power edition @ 16k*. Its a pretty powerful card and can easily handle 1080p gaming without breaking a sweat. Comes with 2gb vram and has a terrific custom cooler(much needed for 6950 chips).

Down the line add another 6950 TFIII and both of them can handle gaming easily for 3+ years with full settings enabled @ 1080p. You can even go for an eyefinity setup in future with 6950 2b crossfire.

But go for *MSI twin frozr III 6950 strictly* and *avoid* the *sapphire  6950 2gb* version at all costs. Its cooler is no match for msi's TWIN FROZR III and in cf mode gets much hotter.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Well amd 3d is not feasible right now and there's no supported hardware (3d monitor) for it. Nvidia is the only way to go if 3d is a requirement.
> 
> For a 20k amd card, you have to upgrade your existing psu as well which i think is a vx 450. *Go for corsair tx-850v2 @ 6.8k.*
> 
> ...




OK, ill ugrade the PSU. but cant we play 3D on ATI???

if not then ill not go with this... let me know 
as per asus and amd site, i found ati is able to play/support 3D. they have given the Hardware/LCD/access list.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Well let me explain...

Amd does support 3d now but there's a catch. If you own a 3d based lcd/led tv , then you can play 3d content with amd cards. Nvidia can also play 3d content on  lcd/led 3dtv's with the advent of *nvidia play driver*. They also have licensed 3d monitors which are much cheaper than 3d tv's and widely available.

Using nvidia's 3d vision kit, you get access to stereoscopic 3d and you have a 120hz 3d monitor minimum.

Amd hd3d does not work with 120hz 3d monitors and the few monitors that support hd3d are not available in india.

So if you have a *3dtv (not 3d monitor)*, you can go for* amd /nvidia cards*. But if you don't, *then invest strictly in nvidia card* for 3d and get a 120hz monitor with nvidia 3d vision kit.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Well let me explain...
> 
> Amd does support 3d now but there's a catch. If you own a 3d based lcd/led tv , then you can play 3d content with amd cards. Nvidia can also play 3d content on  lcd/led 3dtv's with the advent of *nvidia play driver*. They also have licensed 3d monitors which are much cheaper than 3d tv's and widely available.
> 
> ...





yes, good point bro.
and tv will be much costly then Monitor. but if i add Nvidia then i can't have SLI as not supported by board.

second thing,,, what will be the minimum cost for TV (approx 22" or bigger)...
if within 30000 to 40000 then no issue.... i can still go with ATI.

i giving +1 to ATI, i m not FAN but i know if i have to add more gpu then i have to stay with ATI.... limitation on mobo.

let me know ur view


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Then forget 3d and get a good lcd/led monitor. There are no worthy 3dtv's in 30-40k range. Minimum is 40inches afaik. No 22 inch 3dtv is available that can do 3d.

Go for the gpu i suggested earlier.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Then forget 3d and get a good lcd/led monitor. There are no worthy 3dtv's in 30-40k range. Minimum is 40inches afaik. No 22 inch 3dtv is available that can do 3d.
> 
> Go for the gpu i suggested earlier.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 for vicky's suggestion


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a list of monitors and TVs supported:-

Supported Hardware

Here's the games, very few supported:-

AMD HD3D Gaming

And Deus Ex: Human Revolution is supposed to show the best of AMD HD3D technology.


If you can increase your budget by another 2-3k, MSI R6970 Lightning is the best option. Won't recommend you any other 6970 as you are planning to CF and these cards do get hot. Else get the 6950 TFIII as suggested by Vicky. You can add another one down the line.

And enjoy games now, for 3D, wait another year for things to settle.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Here's a list of monitors and TVs supported:-
> 
> Supported Hardware
> 
> ...



 yes bro, i know i have to wait till next year, even i'll buy 3D monitor in next year (not allow by my pocket now). so as per next year, should i go with 6950 TFIII CF.
hows asus "EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5"


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Your mobo is this:-

*www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/websites/Global/products/eCWbkolMf0DOW0IV/yfdhyWjQtaz7H4v8_500.jpg

And the card will be this:-

*www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6970_DCII2DI4S2GD5/websites/Global/products/jX64GujNeYxnA4sd/5nWpvJsLsDCRlm4G_500.jpg

taking 3 slots. So you can bid goodbye to CF with this combo.


Otherwise a killer card on its own right, and cheaper than MSI Lightning. If you can increase your budget, get the Lightning.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Your mobo is this:-
> 
> *www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/websites/Global/products/eCWbkolMf0DOW0IV/yfdhyWjQtaz7H4v8_500.jpg
> 
> ...



do i required CF in future for gaming only if i have EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5
as its 2 GB and a good card as i checked on review.

and what will be the performance diff in EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 vs msi R6970 Lightning

another option to have is CF with 6850... that will be in 20000/- approx 

what u suggest

one more thing, i would like to add,,,

if i go with 2 GB then ill not thing about CF... but if i go with 1 GB then i have to go with CF.

what's u say


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

You are planning for 3D gaming, so yes, you will probably need 6950/6970 CF for smooth gameplay. A single 6950/70 is a better option compared to 6850 CF IMO, I am not talking about fps' in games here, but for future dual GPU options and 3D Gaming etc.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> You are planning for 3D gaming, so yes, you will probably need 6950/6970 CF for smooth gameplay. A single 6950/70 is a better option compared to 6850 CF IMO, I am not talking about fps' in games here, but for future dual GPU options and 3D Gaming etc.



yeh, good idea. so what will be the price for msi R6970 Lightning.. i have dropped the idea for 3D.

are you sure, this (msi R6970 Lightning) will be great ...?


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

6970 is the top single GPU from AMD. And the Lightning has a super cooler, which helps the card achieved higher OC and cooler temps. Get it. btw, which cabinet do you have?


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> 6970 is the top single GPU from AMD. And the Lightning has a super cooler, which helps the card achieved higher OC and cooler temps. Get it. btw, which cabinet do you have?



its zebronics bijli (seem to local ) not soo good build quality.

no issue, its ATX and i am keeping it open always (side panel)

again ::::::: i have dropped the idea for 3D.
yo...i checked on anandtech.. as per their benchmark.. 6850 CF will be better then 6950
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/292?vs=302


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

OK, so planning to go CF straightaway?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 19, 2011)

There is no point to get for CF setting straight away. Just get a single powerful card like HD 6950 TF III or HD 6970 TF II/ TF III. They are enough for 1080P gaming. May be one year down the line when games will need more fire power, you'll go for the CF setting.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Is Bijli capable of taking two 6950/70?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

bijli  and lightning are synonyms but that doesnt mean you can use them together  as computer hardware.

i suggest getting a new case if going for lightening.

and  for psu i would suggest glaciatech 950w.its a great deal and if you want tx 850w v2 only then instead get the seasonic ss 850w at coz seasonic made tx v2's for corsair, its the same unit and seasonic is cheaper.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, sorry, forget about the PSU. I think the VX450 can handle the 6950 without any problem. Lightning might be a different beast altogether.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

bkarankar said:


>




What's this for?


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> What's this for?






vickybat said:


> Then forget 3d...




Roger, i forget 3D......



aby geek said:


> bijli  and lightning are synonyms but that doesnt mean you can use them together  as computer hardware.




hi hi hi hi hi, ho ho ho ho ho, ha hahahahahaha

awesome bro


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Oh, sorry, forget about the PSU. I think the VX450 can handle the 6950 without any problem. Lightning might be a different beast altogether.



lightning requires minimum 650w psu
MSI R6970 Lightning 2GB - Overclockers Australia


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 20, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> lightning requires minimum 650w psu
> MSI R6970 Lightning 2GB - Overclockers Australia



i think, (as per MSI Global â€“ Power Supply Calculator )

my system's total consumption will be approx 387 to 450 watts with 6970

one correction, i have Zebronics 500w platinum PSU

so, i have finalized 6950 2GB for now, and will add CF in future. Asus or MSI or other, searching yet.

let me know ur suggestion.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

MSI 6950 TFIII & Corsair GS600. These two should be within your 20k budget. Don't skimp on the PSU, it will save you a lots of future headache.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> MSI 6950 TFIII & Corsair GS600. These two should be within your 20k budget. Don't skimp on the PSU, it will save you a lots of future headache.



great idea, but 6950 price is more then 20000/- in indore city.... they are charging premium as no one in indore are interested in high end GPU... they are  only using on board Graphics 


let me check on lynx-india.com


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Check SMC also.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Check SMC also.



SMC stand for?

got it, its *www.smcinternational.in

but its giving MSI R6970 Lightning Graphic Card in 23100 while lynx-india giving same product in too less amount.

i am scared about online purchase, if something goes wrong in card,, then might cause issue with warranty.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

www.smcinternational.in


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

One article to put paid to a lot of "heated argument" posts

*Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked *


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> SMC stand for?
> 
> got it, its SMC international
> 
> ...




Add 5% VAT to Lynx's price. And it will come closer to SMC, but still lesser.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 21, 2011)

trust me get seasonic ss 850w at power supply you could easily upgrade to 6970 or radeon 7000 series in future.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

^^
You could probably run a blow torch on that...!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 21, 2011)

^^really it is that good?

thats great to hear , topgear told me tx 850 v2 is 7.5k and seasonic unit is just 6.5k so i think it would be an intelligent buy.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

^^T850 V2 is 6.8k AFAIK

recently bought by one of my friend.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^T850 V2 is 6.8k AFAIK
> 
> recently bought by one of my friend.



wait, wait. wait,
i think, we are going out of topic.....

so, i have final 6970/6950

now, time to select one of them,,, again the next choice will be = which company = which model


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

6970 -> MSI Lightning
6950 -> MSI TFIII 2gb


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> 6970 -> MSI Lightning
> 6950 -> MSI TFIII 2gb



what about Asus

one more thing, as i have checked on msi power calculator, its suggest me to have 450w PSU for my config with 6970 Single card.

now, i have 500w titanium zebronics. do i required to upgrade  this now or will this support 6970 single card?


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

As I have already posted MSI 6950 TFIII + Corsair GS600 would be within your 20k budget.

Don't rely on Zebronics SMPS. You don't want to damage your precious graphics card, do you?


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> As I have already posted MSI 6950 TFIII + Corsair GS600 would be within your 20k budget.
> 
> Don't rely on Zebronics SMPS. You don't want to damage your precious graphics card, do you?



can you please elaborate what are the issue in Zebronics. i am using this from last 2 year (in 4800/- from indore) and did not found any issue.

do you really think that i required new PSU now? cant Zebronics 500 *Platinum* manage 380-400W

even, i have tested the required power for my system with 6950 from *www.msi.com/service/power-supply-calculator/,    its approx 400w only.

i am not able to buy 2 Hardware device (PSU+GPU) now... whatever the price be...
even if i buy 6850 then still ill not buy PSU (only have to buy one Hardware)


----------



## aby geek (Jul 22, 2011)

simple solution put that money in a fix deposit for a short duration and buy when its mature u can fix for days .

its recommended to change ur psu


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not an expert, but here what I know -your PSU can supply only 22A on its 12V rail. That makes it max 264W. The importance of 12V rail is it provides the power for most of the power hungry components, including the CPU, GPU and hard drives. So with a max capacity to supply just 264W of its rated 500W, its not enough to support your hardware. Don't skimp on SMPS, a little expenditure now will save you lots in future. 


Check this link to know more about power supply rails:-

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_rail


Hope this helps.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 22, 2011)

aby geek said:


> simple solution put that money in a fix deposit for a short duration and buy when its mature u can fix for days .
> 
> its recommended to change ur psu




Thanks, but i do not required your advice.
try to avoid my threads (you are not welcome)



Skud said:


> I am not an expert, but here what I know -your PSU can supply only 22A on its 12V rail. That makes it max 264W. The importance of 12V rail is it provides the power for most of the power hungry components, including the CPU, GPU and hard drives. So with a max capacity to supply just 264W of its rated 500W, its not enough to support your hardware. Don't skimp on SMPS, a little expenditure now will save you lots in future.
> 
> 
> Check this link to know more about power supply rails:-
> ...




Thanks Bro,

i found something on my PSU. have a look on this and let me know do i required to buy PSU or should i put money in a fix deposit


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

You have found what?


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> You have found what?



sorry bro , forget to paste the link. here it is

Zebronics - Power Supply - Platinum Series- 500 W


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah already checked it. Get a decent SMPS before getting the graphics card. It will save you lots of future headache.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah already checked it. Get a decent SMPS before getting the graphics card. It will save you lots of future headache.



ok,  hows coolermaster silent pro 1000
or should coolermaster gaming 800w will be good.


----------

